# Question about Puppy Coat? (Wooly puppy fur.)



## Melisarayy (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi, general questions about my puppy Sophie.
She's just shy of five months and I already see adult fur/teeth coming in. On her back is the most noticeable. But, I've always wondered about her hind legs and the coloring she will be when she's older.
Her hind leg fur, is THICK and fluffy. I'm wondering, when she out grows this, will it still be stock coat or long fur, or will she still have it when she's older?  Also is the grey going to be there when she's older? Don't mind, just curious if that comes out aswell.

Pictures included!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

she definitely falls under stock coat but she is rather unique in that her coat is very thick like an akita or some lines of husky. since it's a tad out of the norm I can't say for sure how she'll look as an adult but generally the adult coat comes in by 6 months but can continue to change for another year after that both in color and thickness... especially sables and long coats.


----------



## Melisarayy (Sep 6, 2015)

*Here is pictures of her parents!*

Sophie's Parents!


----------



## Melisarayy (Sep 6, 2015)

Fodder said:


> she definitely falls under stock coat but she is rather unique in that her coat is very thick like an akita or some lines of husky. since it's a tad out of the norm I can't say for sure how she'll look as an adult but generally the adult coat comes in by 6 months but can continue to change for another year after that both in color and thickness... especially sables and long coats.


Ahhh, I see. Yes it's very hard to tell. I also posted pictures of her parents below, maybe that could help better see how she will look like? I'm just wondering if the grey changes at all or stays


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Fodder said:


> she definitely falls under stock coat but she is rather unique in that her coat is very thick like an akita or some lines of husky. since it's a tad out of the norm I can't say for sure how she'll look as an adult but generally the adult coat comes in by 6 months but can continue to change for another year after that both in color and thickness... especially sables and long coats.


Would you call that a plush?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

^ lol, I absolutely would but that word makes me cringe these days haha


----------



## Melisarayy (Sep 6, 2015)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Would you call that a plush?


What does plush mean?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

it's a descriptive term, can be used for either coat type. for me it's just as it sounds... thicker and plushier than normal - but others use it differently.


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

She looks like she'll probably have a coat similar to the first parent you posted (can't tell which is which!) Basically, you got screwed in the undercoat department, haha! Hope you like to vacuum.... All joking aside, what's neat about the undercoat and coat color is then it winds up changing throughout the year. The undercoat is typically lighter than top coat/guard hairs, so if you're in a climate with decent seasonal change, your dog ends up looking a bit darker in the summer since the top coat is laying flatter, and lighter in winter because more undercoat pops through. She'll also be awesome for snuggling!


----------

